# Ladder Questions



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Just curious as to what you guys are paying for your ladders? Black tip Werners more specifically.

At what heights do you feel comfortable using a lesser than black tip ladder (blue/green)?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't bought ladders in while but my 16's & 24's are blue tips and have no problem on them. My black tips are 28's and my 32.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Bump*
Nobody here uses ladders? :blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

JMCP said:


> Bump*
> Nobody here uses ladders? :blink:


I have no problem with Blue tips ...I have a few 32's and 40's ...you and Tim looking for a bigger one after that china town job?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I have no problem with Blue tips ...I have a few 32's and 40's ...you and Tim looking for a bigger one after that china town job?


HAHA YEP!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

*ladder*

It looks like I will need to track down a 60' ladder again  for an upcoming new home. Narrow lot so I cannot get a lift to the back of the home, hills on sides and behind home. The home is on a lake.


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

*Can't you use scaffold?*

I wouldn't even think about using a 60 foot ladder. Are they even made that big anymore?



DeanV said:


> It looks like I will need to track down a 60' ladder again  for an upcoming new home. Narrow lot so I cannot get a lift to the back of the home, hills on sides and behind home. The home is on a lake.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Rustbuster said:


> I wouldn't even think about using a 60 foot ladder. Are they even made that big anymore?


They're still around. I hate when I need to use them. Especially when you have trees above.


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

I used a 60' aluminum last summer. The back side sloped like a double black diamond and the new top soil was too soft for a lift. It took four guys to move the thing. But once it was up, it was almost too easy to extend and retract. It had three flies and was as wide as a staircase. I rented it, but I would love to have one. Good luck and be careful not to fall in the Monongahela (I have no clue how to spell that.)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The third section does lift easily with the pully set up. But, man are those things heavy. When I used one before, my boss stood at the foot so the bottom would not kick out and I got to push it up by myself. It took every bit of muscle I had to push that thing vertical until it reach the point that he could help by pulling on the rope. Then I got to move it back and forth on the peak by myself.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JMCP said:


> Just curious as to what you guys are paying for your ladders? Black tip Werners more specifically.
> 
> At what heights do you feel comfortable using a lesser than black tip ladder (blue/green)?


I lost a good black tip 6' step awhile back. Cost me 68 dollars to replace. As far as lesser ladders i use a 16 that is not rated high enough. All my heavier longer laders 20-40 are all heavy duty. I hope i have no use for the 40' this year. 
Dean have fun with that 60', sucks that you can't use a lift.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Down side is, I do not think anyplace will rent them now. I heard that OHSA said no more to using 60's. Someone had been trying to sell one at my paint store for the past 2 years for 1,200.00 but the add is gone now.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Ya'll can have the 60' ladder jobs. I'll be painting the ranch house around the corner.


----------

